# Good cafe near nearest Hull



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

I've tried the most obvious cafes locally and I don't think any of them would come near the quality of some of the better I see discussed on the forum. For example I've never seen any of my local coffee shops, independent or otherwise, grind on demand, use a hand-tamper, or a selection of brewing methods, for example.

I'd like to try good espresso and good brewed coffee in a reputable coffee shop as local as possible to me (which is Hull, East Yorkshire). I'm willing to travel a bit and maybe tie it in with a day out somewhere with the better half







. Realistically I would say Leeds or Sheffield are the likeliest big cities I can easily travel to, but I don't know if there are any other hidden gems within a similar 60 ish mile radius of me.

Can anyone make any good suggestions where I can sample good speciality coffee brewed as it should be?


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

I would come to Leeds and try Laynes Espresso and Opposite (The Victoria Quarter one). Laynes is the best in Leeds and possibly the best in the North! Its also just around the corner as you come out the train station, which is handy!


----------



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion.

I'll suggest a shopping trip to Leeds with the better half. Our shopping trips end up with me being left in a coffee shops somewhere while she goes off and attempts to get around all the shops, anyway. It's like being dropped off at a crèche for adults who can't be trusted while shopping.


----------

